# getting back in the game



## nevaforsaken007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Been out for 10 years. Looking to get back into the swing of things. I'm an ex tren monsta..lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2013)

nevaforsaken007, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 17, 2013)

glad to have you back!


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ....
*


----------



## sneedham (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome.....Have fun.....


----------



## Christsean (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome. You picked a great board to get back started with. Just be willing to learn as much as you can. I was out for awhile and had no problem reaching my goals because of the great info I learned from the great people on this board.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome, man!


----------

